# Cách trị sẹo mụn an toàn, làm dịu và nâng tông màu da



## nusy (6/6/18)

Bên cạnh mụn và thâm mụn, sẹo mụn cũng là một “cơn ác mộng” đới với phái đẹp. Vậy đâu là cách trị sẹo mụn giúp bạn có làn da mịn màng?

Đầu tiên, bạn nên xác định lý do có sẹo trước khi chữa trị sẹo mụn. Sẹo mụn là vết tích còn lại sau khi làn da trải qua một quá trình bị tổn thương do mụn bọc, mụn mủ… Các loại mụn khó chữa trị này phá huỷ nang lông và các vết thương này không được lắp đầy. Vì thế, các vùng da có sẹo mụn thường rất sần sùi và gây mất thẩm mỹ. Có 4 loại sẹo mụn chính: Sẹo lõm chân đó nhọn, sẹo lõm chân tròn, sẹo lõm chân vuông và sẹo lồi.

Hôm nay, chúng tôi sẽ cùng bạn khám phá một số cách giúp trị sẹo mụn. Thực tế, sẹo mụn rất khó chữa. Vì thế, bạn cần phải kiên trì và nhẫn nại trong một thời gian dài.

*1. LUÔN SỬ DỤNG KEM CHỐNG NẮNG*
Làn da tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời sẽ làm quá trình chữa trị sẹo mụn chậm hơn. Chính vì thế, bạn phải luôn thoa kem chống nắng có độ SPF cao để bảo vệ làn da. Ngoài ra, các tia UV sẽ khiến các vết sẹo trở nên đậm và hiện rõ hơn. Kem chống nắng là chìa khoá giúp thúc đẩy quá trình điều trị.

_


Ảnh; StyleCaster_​
*2. TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT VỚI AHA VÀ BHA*
Alpha Hydroxy Acids – AHA là nhóm acid gốc nước, có chiết xuất từ thực vật, ví dụ như: glycolic và lactic acids. Công dụng của tẩy tế bào chết AHA là giúp điều trị thâm mụn, chống lão hoá và chống lại sự phát triển của mụn. Beta Hydroxy Acid – BHA là nhóm acid gốc dầu, thành phần chứa salicylic acid. BHA phát huy công dụng trong việc trị mụn, sẹo mụn, kiểm soát lượng dầu.

Cả AHA và BHA đều là những dạng tẩy tế bào chết thông dụng và được ưa chuộng. Phương pháp này sẽ giúp làn da trở nên đều màu hơn. Ngoài ra, nếu bạn kết hợp cả hai phương pháp, làn da sẽ được trẻ hoá, khoẻ mạnh và mịn màng hơn.

*3. SỬ DỤNG VITAMIN C*
Dạo những năm gần đây, vitamin C được sử dụng khá phổ biến trong việc chăm sóc da. Loại vitamin này giúp chống viêm và làm phai mờ các vết sẹo. Đồng thời, làn da cũng trở nên trắng hồng hào, căng mịn tự nhiên. Hiện nay, bạn có thể áp dụng phương pháp làm đẹp cùng vitamin C tại spa hoặc tìm mua các dòng mỹ phẩm có tên tuổi đáng tin cậy.




*4. SỬ DỤNG DẦU DƯỠNG*
Dầu hoa hồng có khả năng làm dịu da, giúp da dạ mịn màng và điều trị các vùng da bị tổn thương. Ngoài ra, nếu bị bỏng, bạn có thể dùng dầu hoa hồng để thúc đẩy quá trình điều trị. Cách sử dụng dầu dưỡng hoa hồng: Khi thoa kem dưỡng ẩm, bạn nên nhỏ vài giọt vào kem và thoa lên mặt. Sau một thời gian kiên trì, bạn sẽ cảm nhận các vết sẹo được cải thiện.




*5. NHỜ SỰ HỖ TRỢ CỦA CÔNG NGHỆ*
Nếu bạn muốn quá trình điều trị sẹo mụn diễn ra nhanh chóng, bạn có thể đến gặp các chuyên gia da liễu để tư vấn. Hiện nay, các công nghệ như Intense Pulsed Light (IPL) và khử vi mô rất có hiệu quả trong việc đắp đầy phần sẹo và xoá mờ nếp nhăn. Bạn có thể tham khảo phương pháp điều trị này ở các spa hoặc các trung tâm điều trị da.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

